

Ask HN: Are there any good resources to practice SQL? - avyfain

I need to prepare for an analytics interview. Does anyone know of a good resource to practice SQL querying&#x2F;database design stuff online?
======
LogicX
Jackdb.com - I recently used it to play with their sample db and teach basic
SQL to my MIS class. Worked out rather well.

~~~
avyfain
Thanks! This is pretty cool, but I was looking for something with guided
exercises more than just a sandbox. Any other ideas?

